# 2015 Nissan GT-R Detailed Walk Around



## prippman (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is an in depth walk around I created for the 2015 Nissan GT-R.

What do you think?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GzS97Pn288


----------



## alazmi (Feb 26, 2015)

nice job

my best car model :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MabcT-2MdDI


----------

